# Best 2x2 BLD tutorial



## povlhp (May 25, 2021)

What is considered the best 2x2 BLD tutorial - video or website or both ? Looked at J.Perm video, and it seems OK. But not many extra tips and tricks.
Old Pochman on 2x2 is likely a good start before moving on to 3x3 I guess. And a manageable step on the road. Will have to learn corners at some point anyway.

Used J.Perm for beginners, and CFOP (his F2L video was not good), have switched to Roux using Kian's guide. Started cubing in December.


----------



## abunickabhi (May 25, 2021)

First of all, 2BLD is not an official event. So there is no point in practising it. Most of the top BLDers do not consider 2BLD to be a proper event, as it lacks a lot of aspect of blindsolving.

I would recommend you try to learn corners only BLD exec on a 3x3, and the beginner's method for that is Old Pochmann. For OP corners tutorial, I would recommend beginner's tutorial - Jack Cai's tutorial.

Also, its good to see a fellow Rouxer there. Happy Rouxing as well!


----------



## povlhp (May 25, 2021)

I see 2BLD is something what will teach me solving corners, and to have a very rewarding sub-goal / something to show off.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 25, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> First of all, 2BLD is not an official event. So there is no point in practising it. Most of the top BLDers do not consider 2BLD to be a proper event, as it lacks a lot of aspect of blindsolving.


People practice unofficial events, you know.They do it because it's F U N, the reason some of us C U B E
And like he said it it can have benefits like showing off and learn corners
also...


Spoiler: you can participate on forum competitions


----------



## AndrewT99 (May 25, 2021)

If you're doing 2BLD to train for 3BLD and up, then it's probably better to just do what was recommended above^. Of course, if you still want to use a 2x2, go ahead.

If you want to actually get fast at 2BLD, you would want to learn 1-looking on 2x2 and solve it with the same method as you would sighted. Many 2x2ers can already 1-look a 2x2, so doing it blindfolded is not really anything extra.


----------



## povlhp (May 25, 2021)

Fisher, windmill and Mastermorphix are not official events either. But fun to learn. And not too difficult.


----------



## qwr (May 26, 2021)

You can compete in 2BLD but top 2x2 solvers can all one-look scrambles anyway so it's gonna be tough to find any significant resources on learning.


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 26, 2021)

As mentioned earlier, I think that it is great to learn 2BLD first, because you can learn the concepts of blind solving while also learning everything you need to know about 3BLD corners. Once again, as mentioned earlier, if you want to show off a little bit, it’s a great way to do it, because with just a small amount of practice, you can get a relatively high success rate.


----------



## povlhp (May 26, 2021)

After I figured out that the only algorithm you need is my diagonal swap algorithm (Y-perm) without the initial F / final F' I am happy.
Now when I get the time I will have to shuffle, writing down letters and try to do non-blind solves, trying to follow the letters and get than hang of it.
Did practice the shortened Y-perm a lot today. That will not be the issue.
Doing 2x2 Shuffles in CStimer is much easier than full 3x3 shuffles. And I assume they are fine for corner BLD practice.

So on to write down some shuffles, some letter sequences, and then do some solves. Without being blind, but to practice the steps.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 26, 2021)

povlhp said:


> Without being blind, but to practice the steps.


good luck being blind


----------



## povlhp (May 26, 2021)

Progress. Did 3 solves with open eyes. 
first planning, writing down letters. Then at execution time write down setup moves. First 3 ended up needing me to restart. Number 4 was 1 sequence. 
so tracking available corners is needed to k ow where you can restart.
Did one of the solves on 3x3. The 3 other on 2x2. If I have to restart the 2x2 is much faster to to reset/solve. 
progress with remembering first letter on each side. Comes from practice. 
I do understand why J.Perm uses the DFR aka V for setup. But will stick to L.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Nov 4, 2022)

I have just learnt 2bld watching J perm's video! I think it would be a great introduction to 3bld and its cool to show-off to non-cuber friends!


----------

